# Thought this was really cool



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Check this out its a backround of cave. it would be really nice to make a larger version for P's I think. What does everyone else think?? Anyone tried it??

http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cool i like it


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

That is awesome. I always try to build caves with rocks and slate but that is [email protected]$$! Thanks for the link. I think I may try it in a 29.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not bad - I doubt it's very useful with piranha's (they like hiding places, but ime. prefer shady places instead of narrow rocky caves), but African cichlids or crustaceans would love it.

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Not bad - I doubt it's very useful with piranha's (they like hiding places, but ime. prefer shady places instead of narrow rocky caves), but African cichlids or crustaceans would love it.
> 
> *_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


 i would have to agree


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> *_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


This time for real.....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I made my own cave but much different. I took a rubbermade container and cut the bottom and one side off. I coated the container in aquarium glue and rolled it in gravel. I repeated the glueing and rolling in gravel about 4 times with about 6 hours in between.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow thjat looks REALLY awesome!


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

That is a great idea! As others mentioned, I'm not sure if the P's would like it but I KNOW it would work well in my up-coming reef tank.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad - I doubt it's very useful with piranha's (they like hiding places, but ime. prefer shady places instead of narrow rocky caves), but African cichlids or crustaceans would love it.
> ...


 I have to agree also but is a great project tkanks for the info.......


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my cave is in the backround


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

isnt it a metal gutter thopugh. it would leak harmful stauff into the tank.

but hey looks nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fuckin sweet


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

The matirial wasnt a metal gutterit was something like plastic im not sure


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

That is a cool idea, Im going to try it when I make a salt water tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

definately good for cichlids but for p's you would have to have a huge ass tank to make caves big enough
dixon


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

That is cool bu tI worry about mulm colecting in the caves with no way to remove it.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

thats pritty sweet does it tank up alot of room in your tank tho


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats very intresting!I'll try to make one but for the tankmates not the P's

Jim


----------

